# African Pompano



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was out at Ft Pickins Sunday evening and caught an Africa Pompano. Anyone have any info on this fish? Also caught a nice slot red and saw many more. Ended the day with one 26" red and close to 20 large silver mullet


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have caught 2 so far but they were not keepers. They have to be 24" minimum. They sure are a pretty fish. I also saw quite a few cigar minnows which I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

About 2yrs ago I hooked into one and lost it trying to pull it up on Bob Sikes bridge. It looked to be around 16in. and put up one hell of a fight! 1st and last time I've seen one. Very cool looking fish. I'd love to see another one for sure.


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, they are very cool looking and the fight it put up was quite surprising. Do they run here in a season or is it just the occasional one that pops up randomly?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely not one of the more common fish around here but you'll hear of a few guys catching them here and there. Very cool looking fish and i like the almost ticked off look they have.


----------

